# Beeswax prices?



## stormyinc

Hi! I just bought two pounds of triple filtered pure beeswax, which smells amazing and has a nice golden color as well. I paid $12 plus shipping.

Before I make a larger purchase of bars (to make candles etc) I wanted to figure out what the average prices are so I know I'm not overpaying. I know beeswax is more expensive than other types of wax (with good reason).


Thanks!

Natasha


----------



## westernbeekeeper

I sell my wax for 12/pound. The customers act like they're getting a good deal.


----------



## KQ6AR

$10 per lb. is a common retail price. If you don't mind filtering yourself you can get it for 1/2 that price, or less.


----------



## odfrank

An experienced local candle maker would not pay me $6 lb this year for 100lbs. of solar melted honey, she can get filtered blocks from a commercial beekeeper for $5 lb. I did make a sale for $6 to another candle maker.

Correction: Above I mean solar melted cappings/beeswax. Getting senile is tough.

Now I had to correct my correction.


----------



## beemandan

odfrank said:


> solar melted honey


Hands down, the cappings wax I melt and filter in my solar melters is more beautiful and fragrant than anything I've ever been able to buy.


----------



## hilreal

Michaels Arts and Crafts sells it for $17 pound retail.


----------



## urbanoutlaw

I've seen $10/lb either at Michael's or A.C. Moore (can't remember which). Sometimes Michael's has 50% off coupons, which is when I tend to buy "luxury" items. I don't think their wax is as good as Mountain Rose, which runs about $12.50/lb. Locally we pay around $1/oz for the good stuff.


----------



## kbfarms

Any commercial wax (i.e. Michaels) is probably from China and laden with chemicals.


----------



## The Honey Householder

I sell a 25 pound case for $133 shipped, here on the forum. I also sell a retail pack of 16-1 lb bars (each is wrapped) for $92 shipped. These are cheaper then ebay beeswax price.


----------



## urbanoutlaw

kbfarms said:


> Any commercial wax (i.e. Michaels) is probably from China and laden with chemicals.


Ew - you're probably right. I never got around to buying the Michaels wax, it just didn't feel or smell right. Hope Mountain Rose's beeswax is good, I still have 3/4 of a pound left.

Is it worth trying filtering wax for sale or just sell it unfiltered in blocks?


----------



## woodedareas

Does anyone know a source for regular yellow or white bees wax with a natural fragrance? I received an order and it was almost dark brown. I have never seen this before butI can not use it as it is too dark. I am out of my wax and I use it for candles, but I am getting concerned about contaminated wax. I would like to purchase the wax from a beekeeper so I know the source and I can inquire about any chemicals used in the hives. Some of the wax is coming from around the world and then retailed to the US market. Also does anyone know anything about dark brown wax such as I received. I never saw it before, and the seller is not cooperative.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Have you seen this "golden color" beeswax ad offered for sale by Beesource member _The Honey Household_?

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290381-Beeswax-for-sale


----------



## KQ6AR

I've bought wax from him a couple times, good wax @ a fair price.


----------



## Ben Little

I have some wax from this years honey harvest melted down and it is around 40-50 lbs , I already have candles made from last years harvest and I am thinking of selling some of my wax , is $10-$12 / pound too high ? I don't have it filtered a lot and I can always do that , if it makes the price better.

What do you all think ?


----------



## westernbeekeeper

I got $20/lb last year.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI

What are you gentlemen using as molds for the wax sales? My Smart Balance Buttery Spread containers just don't look professional.


----------



## Ben Little

what did you filter it with ? for 20 /lb it must have been very clean !?


----------



## Ben Little

I am going with 14.00/lb and any order over 10 lbs is 12.00/lb


----------



## Rob46cc

How much wax could one expect to get from say, 1x8frame med super? 

Cappings?

Crush and strain?


----------



## bhfury

There is a health food store here that sells their 1 lbers for $28.00. I really don't think they sell all that much.


----------



## odfrank

There must be more of a wax market where you folks live. I advertise $6. a pound solar melter wax on Craigslist for months at a time and only occasionally get a taker. One woman buys from another guy for $5. And Mann Lake will only pay me what? $2.25?


----------



## Homemaid

I have an Amish friend who I get some from for $3.00 a lb.


----------



## Barry

Is all wax the same, no. I'd be sure to know your supplier and how the wax was processed before knowing if the price is good or not. The smell of coumaphos or fluvalinate may not be the smell you're after.


----------



## odfrank

Rob46cc said:


> How much wax could one expect to get from say, 1x8frame med super?
> 
> *I get about 2lbs. from a ten frame deep box of brood comb.
> *
> Cappings? *About 2% the weight of the honey.*
> 
> Crush and strain?


 *No data here.*


----------



## zaxbeeswax

I make beeswax candles, soaps, and creams. I have a local beekeeper that I work with and he charges $2.50 a LB. (yes I know its cheap). Its solar melted and has some smalls impurities. I have to re-melt it and filter it before I use it. 

I have another supplier in Washington State that charges me 5.50 a lb which includes shipping to Illinois. I see the prices on ebay an laugh. There is no way I would be wax for $10+ a pound. I would have to charge $40.00 for my candles!


----------



## Ian

Im selling my wax from capping for $3.60 per lbs. Thats the best wholesale price here.


----------



## high rate of speed

We render thousands of ponds. Prices vary from 4-6 dollars a pound.


----------



## high rate of speed

Slum wax included


----------



## PatBeek

I have a bunch of treatment-free wax blocks laying around that someone wants to purchase from me. What kind of premium should one expect from treatment-free wax?


----------



## Stella

This is my 7th year of beekeeping. Treatment free all of those years. All of my wax cappings are in baggies in the freezer. Sounds like I need to thaw them out and set up a solar melter! Unless people buy bags of frozen cappings mixed with residual honey. Do they?


----------



## The Honey Householder

I buy capping, but my the semi load. Set up a small melter and render it up so the moths won't mess with. Then when someone comes along that is looking for wax, you can sell it. A good 5 gallon bucket full of capping will produce you a pound or two of wax if you know what you are doing.:scratch:


----------



## Ole

KQ6AR said:


> $10 per lb. is a common retail price. If you don't mind filtering yourself you can get it for 1/2 that price, or less.


Where can you get it for 1/2 price


----------



## Tumbleweed

Ole said:


> Where can you get it for 1/2 price


A place called 2012 🤣


----------



## The Honey Householder

How many tons do you need. $5.75 a lb by the ton. 2022 pricing. I might be a little low right now.


----------

